# Recessed Vulva



## madelinejames (Mar 9, 2020)

Hello all, I am new to this website. 
We have a 3 month old female Vizsla who seems to be having recurrent UTIs. She is and has been excellent with potty training and has no accidents. But ever since we got her at 8 weeks, she has been peeing multiple times when taken outside. 
Recently, she was on one week of antibiotics and her symptoms never seemed to clear up during this week. The vets have not been much help, and although they told us its not common for a young puppy to have high amount of crystals in her urine, they give us no other really good explanation. She doesn't sit in her urine, doesn't pee in her kennel, and is outside most of the day. So it doesn't seem like a training or environmental issue.
My husband did some research and we discovered she has a slightly recessed vulva, and we believe is the cause of her issue.
We also read that the recessed vulva fixes itself after their first heat, which is good to hear. And if this will fix the issue, what do we do until then, as I was told Vizsla's can take up to 12 months to have their first heat. 

So does anyone have experience with recessed vulva? Should we wait until her first heat? What can we do for her in the meantime? I don't want her on antibiotics until then. I read that cranberry/d-mannose tablets work, but can a 3 month old take them??
Would love feedback!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can try keeping the area clean (using wipes), to cut down on the UTIs. I would let her have a heat cycle, to see if it corrects itself.


----------



## AbeeV (Mar 9, 2019)

hi, our vet said Abee had a recessed vulva too, and recommended using baby wipes after she pees. She did not develop a UTI. Also, FYI, Abee’s first heat was at 15 months. Good luck.


----------



## VizslaGwenGirl (11 mo ago)

madelinejames said:


> Hello all, I am new to this website.
> We have a 3 month old female Vizsla who seems to be having recurrent UTIs. She is and has been excellent with potty training and has no accidents. But ever since we got her at 8 weeks, she has been peeing multiple times when taken outside.
> Recently, she was on one week of antibiotics and her symptoms never seemed to clear up during this week. The vets have not been much help, and although they told us its not common for a young puppy to have high amount of crystals in her urine, they give us no other really good explanation. She doesn't sit in her urine, doesn't pee in her kennel, and is outside most of the day. So it doesn't seem like a training or environmental issue.
> My husband did some research and we discovered she has a slightly recessed vulva, and we believe is the cause of her issue.
> ...


hi there! I know this is a couple years old but any updates? Did anything help? My girl is going through the same thing :-(


----------

